# Mission Bows



## GoneFishin3 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am looking at getting a new bow for next years season. The bow I have now is very outdated, and it's time for a new one. I am looking at buying a quality bow that will last me for quite some time. 

Been looking at a Mathews DXT and the Switchback. Went into the archery shop yesterday and the guy told me about the Mission brand that Mathews makes. Said they were good quality for a slightly lower price than the Mathews. I looked into them, and really like the Eliminator II.

Does anyone shoot a Mission, and how do they stack up? This is the one I have my eye on. 

http://missionarchery.com/index.asp?pageID=bowDetail&ProductID=24&ImageID=174&action=bowhunter

Don't know much about the brand, and have not shot one yet so I'm looking for some input. Thanks.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

A lot of bows in that price range that feel better and have a different draw cycle. Look at the Hoyt Powerhawk, Quest, Parker, Darton, Pearson, Martin and a lot of others. Go on the websites first, look at what the mfgs produce that might be of some interest to you. Then go out and shoot a lot of different ones. Pick the one that feels and shoots the best for you. Remember you will be together for a long time. Just don't pick one on someones recomendation only!!! You have a lot of time to decide so have fun.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Take a look at the new PSE Bow Madness or X-Force line bows as well.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

GoneFishin3 said:


> I am looking at getting a new bow for next years season. The bow I have now is very outdated, and it's time for a new one. I am looking at buying a quality bow that will last me for quite some time.
> 
> Been looking at a Mathews DXT and the Switchback. Went into the archery shop yesterday and the guy told me about the Mission brand that Mathews makes. Said they were good quality for a slightly lower price than the Mathews. I looked into them, and really like the Eliminator II.
> 
> ...


You won't get a lot of love for Mathews bows on this site. The Switchback is one awesome shooting bow.


----------



## coda1783 (Oct 15, 2008)

I absolutely love my Mission Journey. It was able to get the job done tonight on a doe. It is smooth, quiet, fast, well made, and tough. From what I have heard it is very similar to the Switchback. I think Mission makes a great product and at a very good price too. Take one out for a test drive and see how it feels. I bet you will be very impressed.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Good bows for the price. Alot of people refer to them as Mathews with Yesterday's Technology....I liked the original eliminator when I shot it, but perfered the Quest over the Mission without question. I liked the XPB more than the Reezen actually (those were my top two for me).

I'd try to go shoot one for yourself and see what you think. Also, personally I wouldn't do the "bowhunter package" as I think you can get much better accessories. I did the research/asked the same questions you have last year when looking for a new bow and I'm glad I went with the nicer accessories.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I just purchased a mission eliminator this past summer and really like it. I was shooting 15yr. old mathews and when I made the switch it did take some getting use to. I tried several different bows in that price range and nothing compared to the feel of this bow.


----------

